# pharmacy majors...?



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

i'm in my last year of pre pharm and i'm struggling to pass o.chem. i hate that class. i know that if i can get through this semester and go on to pharmacy school, the work load will only get harder. are there can other pharmacy majors going through the same thing?


----------



## RX2000 (Jan 25, 2004)

I'm not a pharm major but I sure wish I was, lol. I saw a job listing the other say for a pharmacist and the starting pay was $97k a yr. They make some phat cash.


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

I just changed my major to pre-pharm. Unfortunately, it decided too late and was shut out of enrollment this spring to organic chem, physics and calculus, which are basic requirements for the major. Le sigh.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

My program is sort of a pre-optometry/medical/pharmacy program. My first choice is optometry, but if I don't get in I'll apply to the pharmacy school that's opening up here next year. Yeah, pharmacists make good cash as well. They do like you to be pretty strong is organic chem (lucky for me since I got like 95 in it) but marks aren't the only thing they look at.


----------



## jealibeanz (Oct 1, 2005)

I was going to go to pharmacy, but then changed to physician assistant. However, I did apply. I did very well on the PCAT, even before taking organic. You don't have to be a chem genius if you have the other subjects well covered. My suggestion is to get a tutor for organic. That's the only thing that saved me. It's actually not so bad once you get the hang of it. It is possible to recoved from a bad start. I was about to drop at midterm because I knew absolutely nothing, but then got a tutor, when to review sessions, and worked with friends. This all helped a great deal.


----------



## knglerxt (Jan 18, 2006)

I'm currently getting my Bachelors in Chemistry. I'm considering going to pharmacy school after I graduate. Does anyone know how hard it is to get accepted? Do you have to have a certain GPA?


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

knglerxt said:


> I'm currently getting my Bachelors in Chemistry. I'm considering going to pharmacy school after I graduate. Does anyone know how hard it is to get accepted? Do you have to have a certain GPA?


It's pretty hard to get in to pharmacy school, which is why i choose a school that graunteed me a space in their pharmacy program as long as i have a certain GPA after the pre pharm years. It's difficult but not impossible. I think the average GPA you should have is at least a 3.7, it varies from school to school


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

I'm also currently a pre-pharm major.

What happens if you can't get in? Can you re-apply? That would be horrible if you spent all that time going through the pre-pharm courses and weren't able to get in.


----------



## kennybenny (May 8, 2005)

i thought about pharmacy, but that requires both bio and chem, and im not smart enough to keep up

so im just going to a chem major


i volunteered in a pharmacy before and didnt like it much cuz im pretty much stuck in a little corner all day doing **** all

i rather do something thats more fun at least than counting pills


oh yeah, depending on whre u work, you get paid 50 bucks an hour for being a pharmacist. canadian dollars, which is A-freaking-LOT


----------



## sociallyanxious (Jan 2, 2006)

I'm also looking into getting into pharmacy as well. My main concern is having to do all those prereqs in two years and I'm finding that more impossible to do since I there are alot of interesting majors out there like Mathematics, Sociology, Anthopology and a few foreign languages. Has anyone followed a 3 years pre-pharmacy plan instead of two. I really don't want to overwhelm myself.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

Thanks for the info Shwin. 

I don't think I'll have trouble getting in, but If I can't for some reason I might just switch to pre-med which was my initial choice but the years of schooling required turns me off. Or I'll become a cop. Or maybe I'll just take out someone who did get into the pharm college and hope they give their seat to me & repeat 'till I'm in.


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

Scrub Ducky said:


> Or maybe I'll just take out someone who did get into the pharm college and hope they give their seat to me & repeat 'till I'm in.


I think assassin would be a good career move for you ducky. screw pharm school :lol


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

kikachuck said:


> Scrub Ducky said:
> 
> 
> > Or maybe I'll just take out someone who did get into the pharm college and hope they give their seat to me & repeat 'till I'm in.
> ...


 :lol Hmm...Help save life or take life...Decisions, Decisions...I'll have to look at the benefits, vacation time, workoad, etc. of each one then decide. :b



shiwn said:


> Edit: lol scrubducky at your signature. :lol I thought it was Greenland before?


It was, but my cousin (in the pic) mentioned Jackson's neverland and I thought it was funnier. Plus we already took care of all 5 infidels of Greenland. :b


----------



## so_familiar (Feb 1, 2006)

eh, well i majored in biology so i know a lot of kids who got into pharmacy school. honestly, im not sure what they look for. my friend got in with a 3.5 gpa and he got a c in ochem 1 and 2! i think they look at your experience/volunteer work, essay, and overall attitude. i dont think pcats are required in califrnia pharm schools.


----------



## Stephanie25 (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm doing my pharmacy program as a 4+4. I'm getting a 4 year bachelors degree and then moving onto the 4 years of pharmacy school.


----------



## MissChocolateMilkshake (Jul 25, 2004)

Starting in the Fall, I going into the Pharmacy Tech Program. I know it isnt the same thing. But its in the same field. I might go back to school and become a Pharmacist.


----------



## LoveThySelf (May 19, 2006)

I had to take Organic Chemistry four times before I got a satisfactory grade. But I will be starting pharmacy school in the fall. So dont give up!


----------



## UnseenShadow (Sep 26, 2004)

I used to be a pharmacy technician and at one point thought about being a pharmacist but changed my mind (seemed too boring) and we had a lot of pharmacy interns working at our CVS. I don't think 3.7 is the least you need, maybe a little lower but what wasn't listed so far in requirements is good recommendations. So if you have recommendations combined with academics, and volunteer work you should be ok.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I changed from Pharm D to Psychology and several times because I just dont really like science but dont mind helping people. I sure do like the money pharmacists make though.


----------



## livingnsilence (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm sorry to say it only gets much much harder once your in pharmacy school. Yes organic is hard, my second semester I wouldn't have passed it without the huge curves for the whole class. But once your in pharmacy school there are several classes just as hard, but now instead of having just the one very hard class of organic plus many easy classes like patho and psych you know have one to two very hard classes plus several hard classes and only one or two easy classes for a total of 7 to 8 courses. It's possible but don't expect much free time and to have straight A's you either pretty much must spend every waking moment studying or be a genius. Too many people have came into pharmacy so used to getting all A's or maybe and an occasional B and strugle to pass. But the good thing is pharmacy schools want to keep you in the school to keep a good retention rate. They'll make it hard and maybe even flunk many people into summer school but they pretty much make sure that through out the four years no more than one or two people fail out and those people are almost always people who put who don't really put effort into studying. So I think if you get in you will strugle and strugle a lot but you'll more than likely make it through unless drop.

Unfortunately the salary for pharmacists may be dropping soon possibly. Some of this years graduates are finding it hard to find jobs. Many chain pharmacies have cut out sign on bonuses in many areas especially cities, and many of the chains are also begining to hire only graduates that have been long term inters in their chains in many areas. The market's begining to saturate which gives the company more ability to lower wages in the future.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Wow, congrats on making it through pharmacy school! I must admit, I'm kind of surprised they offer organic chem towards the end. I took it in undergrad and struggled with it as well, in particular, the lab. Don't beat yourself up too much -- it is a very challenging subject. Does your school offer tutors? If not, then perhaps you should consider hiring a private one. There are always eager students willing to make a few extra bucks on the side.


----------



## SApharmstudent (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey, I'm going to start pharm school this Fall. Any current pharm students/pharmacists tell me about their experience? Any suggestions? How did SA affect your studies, work, and social interaction? Any advice would be appreciated. I have SA, but I'm ready to tackle pharm school and make a bigger effort to opening up and meeting people.


----------

